
How to Create a Unique Constraint on a LoopBack Model with a NoSQL Database - katier
https://wiredcraft.com/blog/unique-constraint-loopback-nosql/
======
jhugg
Related: Feral Concurrency Control: An Empirical Investigation of Modern
Application Integrity

[http://www.bailis.org/papers/feral-
sigmod2015.pdf](http://www.bailis.org/papers/feral-sigmod2015.pdf)

